# North Slope's LE elk arrows...



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok so this is what I put together for my LE elk tag.

Bow-Strother SR-71
Draw-27 1/2
Pounds-70
arrow weight-403 grains
Speed-298 fps
KE-79.48!!

I had some custom wraps made. This is a very special hunt for me, I have always wanted to get a nice bull since I was a kid. When I first started to hunt with a bow I didn't believe that I could kill an animal with one, hence the word 'believe' on my arrows.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Dude, those are sweet! I can't wait to take a picture of you next to a 398 bull with one of those covered in pink foamy blood stuck in your bow quiver. :twisted:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Broadsideshot found you a 380+ bull so hopefully we will see what one of those arrows will do to a big ol bull.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Broadsideshot found you a 380+ bull so hopefully we will see what one of those arrows will do to a big ol bull.


 -^|^-


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Look good buddy...should be a fun hunt for you. Get a hold of me and I will have a string of horses ready.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

those look good. good luck hope you can bag a big bull.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

pretty sweet!
who made your wraps for you?


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

North Slope SW is right. You need to get in touch with me and I will let you know what I found. 380 :roll: more like 265 :shock:


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

North slope. **** the arrows look great!! where in the heck did you get the wraps? If I could figure out how to put pictures on here I'd show you my best. Crested and dipped.I think yours look better, Got ELK written all over em!!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya NS, where can I get that same stuff.............I want a set JUST LIKE THEM to shoot out of my new Monster 7. I want Ultra light Pro's though and I will be the purdiest thing on the mountain.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Battledrumwraps.com They will make you anything your want, anything.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Ya NS, where can I get that same stuff.............I want a set JUST LIKE THEM to shoot out of my new Monster 7. I want Ultra light Pro's though and I will be the *purdiest thing on the mountain*.


C'mon Scott, you should know better than anyone that PURDIE don't kill.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Ya NS, where can I get that same stuff.............I want a set JUST LIKE THEM to shoot out of my new Monster 7. I want Ultra light Pro's though and I will be the *purdiest thing on the mountain*.


C'mon Scott, you should know better than anyone that PURDIE don't kill.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Ya NS, where can I get that same stuff.............I want a set JUST LIKE THEM to shoot out of my new Monster 7. I want Ultra light Pro's though and I will be the *purdiest thing on the mountain*.


C'mon Scott, you should know better than anyone that PURDIE don't kill.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautimus, almost hate the thought of gettin' one of those dirty.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I looked through that site TWICE! I wasn't in love with most of the flame throwing, wraps. I don't get wraps in hopes of the elk thinking Im mean and tough. I want cool looking ones and NS, I hate to build your ego too much but you had the very best looking wraps on the site. I just couldn't bring myself to copying you.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I looked through that site TWICE! I wasn't in love with most of the flame throwing, wraps. I don't get wraps in hopes of the elk thinking Im mean and tough. I want cool looking ones and NS, I hate to build your ego too much but you had the very best looking wraps on the site. I just couldn't bring myself to copying you.


I would be honored if you built some just like it. Maybe you could get some different written on them like...."I should have bought a Strother" or "i am old as dirt but my arrows still look good" how about "I'm dreaming with this Mathews in my hand" Also go to archery talk and find the battledrum thread. There are hundreds of wraps on there. I drew up the wraps that I wanted and then he makes you a sample. You owe it to yourself, at least you will have something good looking moving through the forest.(With that ugly bow and well...you, your going to need all the help you can get) :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

north slope said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > I looked through that site TWICE! I wasn't in love with most of the flame throwing, wraps. I don't get wraps in hopes of the elk thinking Im mean and tough. I want cool looking ones and NS, I hate to build your ego too much but you had the very best looking wraps on the site. I just couldn't bring myself to copying you.
> ...


 -_O- -_O-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Maybe you could get some different written on them like...."I should have bought a Strother" or "i am old as dirt but my arrows still look good" how about "I'm dreaming with this Mathews in my hand"


 -_O- *(u)* -_O- *(u)* -_O- *(u)* -_O- *(u)* -_O- *(u)* -_O- *(u)*


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

How about "Old but gettin' it done!" Or "Nearly 50 but lookin as good as Tex in his yearbook signing photo"? How bout, "Shootin a Mathews cause Strothers puts the "Arch" back in Archery!" 

BTW NS, you should be careful on making fun of Senior Citizens when you are fast becoming one. Saturday for instance!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

This is the wrap that I ordered for my cool LE hunt this fall.










BTW Tex and .45, I don't see why you think Bobert is so funny. You are as old and older than me! :shock:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I am a spring chicken compared to an old man like you 22. Why did you get wraps with a bunch of coffee bean on them?? Ohh well to each their own, I really didn't take you for a coffee enthusiast. :roll:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Honest question, why would anyone put wraps on their arrows? Does it help out the arrow is it just cosmetic?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

jahan said:


> Honest question, why would anyone put wraps on their arrows? Does it help out the arrow is it just cosmetic?


Come on jahan !! It makes the arrow shoot faster, straighter, deadlier, smoother, further and just glow with coolness... 8)


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

makes it easier to re-fletch them later...and if you use the neon reflective wraps it makes them easier to find after the shot...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

NS, I am going to have to take you down on the SJ and turn you loose for a few hours in search of the illusive Coffee Bean. If you find a water hole with lots of coffee beans around it, I will give you a dollar!

Jahan, Wraps are ONLY for cosmetics. The chicks love wrapped arrows. I love girls who love wrapped arrows. The elk don't seem to care either way but a $12.00 investment in getting the girls to like it..............Well I think it's a small price to pay! 

I think that I will draw a 22 under each wiley wapiti with a fine sharpie so it is customized for "Elk 22".


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

jahan said:


> Honest question, why would anyone put wraps on their arrows? Does it help out the arrow is it just cosmetic?


I know, I was really just being polite to a dear friend... Wraps are *GAY.*

Any true arrowsmith would hand paint and crest their arrows. Wraps are just the lazy mans cough-out to true art and craftsmanship. 8)

Beauty in a bundle.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Honest question, why would anyone put wraps on their arrows? Does it help out the arrow is it just cosmetic?
> ...


Those are SOOOOOOOOO not hand painted!

BTW, taking your camera phone into the locker room is GAY! Not arrow wraps!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Not if you're in the Jazz Dancers locker room...  :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Those are SOOOOOOOOO not hand painted!


What part of painting with a HAND held air brush, and cresting with a HAND held paint brush isn't HAND painted? :? 8)


----------

